
After Paris attacks, UK politicians suggest fast-tracking new surveillance laws - jsnathan
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/16/9742182/uk-surveillance-paris-attacks
======
floor__
That sucks. Pretty sure France has strong surveillance laws and that still
happened. If anything it proves that stronger surveillance doesn't stop
terrorism.

